# Thanksgiving Feeding



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 7, 2010)

Phoenix Lodge 648 & D.C. Collins Commandery No. 40 PHA Thanksgiving Feed-A-Family


----------



## Texasfinesttc (Dec 8, 2010)

Those are some good looking baskets brothers. We did the same here in Texas at Mosier Valley #103 PHA


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2010)

Baskets? I was drooling over those shirts! haha! Great job Brothers!


----------



## jack357 (Dec 10, 2010)

Great job Sir Knights....IN HOC!!!


----------

